# I finally finished it!!! yay!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So i'm sure by now the majority know i've been working on my website when i have the chance for my collar cozy's and bandana's. Well i FINALLY finished it. I'm excited. 

Krystal's Creations - Home




Its the first website i've ever made so i think i did pretty good with what i had available. I'm also able to update it whenever i want easily as well. 

for those who have absolutely no idea what i'm talking about lol, here is the thread that started it all... 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...riley-sporting-his-st-patricks-day-pride.html


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice job Krystal, the website is very informative.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Nice job Krystal, the website is very informative.


 
Thanks Karen! good to know! i was concerned i hadnt put enough on there. I still have some more product pictures to put up but i have to locate my camera first lol.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

You should set up an Etsy shop too!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> You should set up an Etsy shop too!


 
whats an Etsy shop?


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Etsy:
Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies


To Sell:
Etsy - Learn How to Sell on Etsy

It's lots of handmade and vintage stuff. There is TONS of really cool stuff on Etsy - every time I look at it I want to buy TONS of stuff!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> Etsy:
> Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks! i'll check that out too!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

awesome! those cozy's are such a great idea!!! Etsy is a good idea, that's where I get most of Skylar's stuff


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

looks nice! Can I give you suggestion, something I've been making and having pretty good success in selling..

I've been making reflector collars, altho I shouldn't call them 'collars', because they aren't "collars" per se..

Sooo with that, you could add reflector tape to your cozy's..

I got the idea from someone who was selling them at a dog show for 20 bucks, I thought, I CAN MAKE THOSE! Easy easy..

I'll have to take a picture..they are a little different than the cozys..I take a strip of ribbon, the thick stuff, use either the 2 inch or above size,,cut it to length,,then I get the iron on reflector tape, center it, iron on, but then reinforce by sewing it on, THEN take a 3.5 inch strip of Fleece, center your ribbon piece on, use sew on velcro both ends, (the stick on stuff messes up your machine needle),,and sew your ribbon/veclro on it..Then I take pinking sheers and trim around the sides..

what's great is, you can use whatever color ribbon, whatever color fleece, 
THe iron on reflector tape I get from either medical supply place or Joann Fabrics carries it if your not looking for a ton of it..

I'll have to post a pic..since I'm not in your neck of the woods, feel free to copy


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> looks nice! Can I give you suggestion, something I've been making and having pretty good success in selling..
> 
> I've been making reflector collars, altho I shouldn't call them 'collars', because they aren't "collars" per se..
> 
> ...


 
i'd love to see pictures! that sounds like a good idea. We're supposed to have a Joann Fabrics nearby us in maryland so that will help. I've considered making some reflective type cozy's but the material i've been able to find is like spandex and wouldnt really reflect, not to mention i dont think it would be good to have a spandex like cozy on a dog lol.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Diane, that's a very practical idea. Krystal, I would definately consider accepting Diane's offer and adding this to your product line. The cozies look great btw. :thumbup:

I didn't see any 'skull & crossbones' or 'biohazard' patterns though, what's up with that?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ok just took some pics, have to upload them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RazinKain said:


> Diane, that's a very practical idea. Krystal, I would definately consider accepting Diane's offer and adding this to your product line. The cozies look great btw. :thumbup:
> 
> I didn't see any 'skull & crossbones' or 'biohazard' patterns though, what's up with that?


 
haha! funny you should mention that! i've been looking for stuff like that too. Found some material today thats black and grey with skulls and crossbones.... but its kinda glittery. I'll have to get some in the next couple days and make a bandana to see how it turns out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok here ya go. Pics aren't that great but I think you could get the 'gist'..


















If you notice the neon green one, the "tape" is relector tape, you can buy strips of it at JF, 2.49 for about 12 ft of it..

The purple one, THAT is a separate kind of reflector tape that you can get in yellow with the tape already attached, still an iron on, it also comes in black trim as you'll see below..THAT tape comes in 3 sizes to a pack, about a yard each, for like 7.99.










This kinda shows what I do with the opposite end the velcro "non sticky side" is sewed to the underside..I'm still kinda messing with them you have to make sure you get the strong ribbon in whatever width you want, the thin fancy stuff doesn't hold up.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> ok here ya go. Pics aren't that great but I think you could get the 'gist'..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
those are pretty cool! so basically its an easy on reflector collar for walks at night and stuff? i think i could make those pretty easily. those would be handy for us just with Riley being a black dog. Needs some visibility at night. lol. but yeah those are definitely awesome. i will for sure give that a try when i get the chance to find the materials for it. Thanks Diane.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yes,,they are not "neon" like light up in the dark,,but 'reflect', and easy to make


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

The site looks great, Krystal! I second the Etsy suggestion, I have a friend that makes collars and she does a lot of business off her Etsy store.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> yes,,they are not "neon" like light up in the dark,,but 'reflect', and easy to make


 
i'll have to experiment. I know what i'm doing next weekend!!!! thanks for the idea! those are definitely cool.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That is really awesome!! You should set up a paypal account. I would also be interested to see what you come up with in the future!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

liv said:


> The site looks great, Krystal! I second the Etsy suggestion, I have a friend that makes collars and she does a lot of business off her Etsy store.


 
Thank you!

i'll try Etsy later. I looked at it and the problem i ran across was i'd have to pay to do it and even though its 20 cents a post for 4 months and 3.5% per sale, i still cant do it right now. Kinda sad i know but that one i'll have to hold off on. Will DEFINITELY look further into it in the next couple months though once we're in maryland!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> That is really awesome!! You should set up a paypal account. I would also be interested to see what you come up with in the future!!


 
Thank you! i just added new stuff on earlier too. 

i'd love to set up paypal. unfortunately its another thing i'll have to wait and do later once we're in maryland. I have a paypal account to pay for things online but i dont have it set up so i can receive payments. least not yet.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

question, those who have seen the site, did it say Krystal's Creations at the top banner part or something else? I havent seen any issues but my husband is only seeing a couple letters when he goes to it.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> question, those who have seen the site, did it say Krystal's Creations at the top banner part or something else? I havent seen any issues but my husband is only seeing a couple letters when he goes to it.


I see Krystal's Creations. 

These are fantastic!! I love the collar cozies - we tried to get Baxter to wear a bandana, but he spent so much time trying to chew it that I took it off of him. I may just have to get some!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Suggestion: 

People aren't always secure about buying from people they don't know off the internet. On your Home page, maybe you could have a slogan or something and then the pictures of your dog with the collars, then have an "About me" page where you include a picture of yourself, a picture of you with your dog, and perhaps a picture of you making the collars? If I didn't know you off this site and saw that on your webpage, I would think "OK this is real!"

(I am always scared of scams!!!))

Also, if you know of anyone who uses photoshop (even someone with rudimentary knowledge), you could ask them to make you a banner at the top of your page with dogs / dog collars / bandanas faded in the background!

The website looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

congrats and good luck.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Krystal, the site looks great. I love it! Btw, the site has Krystal's creations at the top for me too. I got it saved to my favorites already.

Anytime you need Jamie Lee to model for you just let me know-haha!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Fantastic! I have you bookmarked too. Good luck and just a tip, sports fabric I think will also be a hit.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Krystal, very nice website. When you find your camera, take a new picture of your under water one. That pic is dark and cant see any pattern. All the words come up for me. All the pages work. Nice job.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

These are examples of what I was talking about banner wise, just incase you wanted to know 










OR










I'm not awesome at photoshop but these were just examples of what I was talking about!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG, I love that. I like the look of it and not b/c my little girl's on there. I like the whole idea. It would really stand out the Krystal's Creations words. Good idea!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

evybear15 said:


> I see Krystal's Creations.
> 
> *These are fantastic!! I love the collar cozies - we tried to get Baxter to wear a bandana, but he spent so much time trying to chew it that I took it off of him. I may just have to get some!!*


 
You'll love the collar cozies then b/c they allow your dog to just run around and play and not be bothered by the bandana. Sometimes dog's don't like the feel of the bandana on thier backs, but with the cozies it's the same size as the collar so if they will wear a collar then they will wear the cozies. I save the bandana for our trips to town for socialization. The cozies she wears everyday. 

I'm a big fan of the Krystal's creations in case you couldn't tell. LOL


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions guys. Its a basic site so i'm still figuring out all the design things. I'm not sure how comfy i am with posting my picture though....


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> You'll love the collar cozies then b/c they allow your dog to just run around and play and not be bothered by the bandana. Sometimes dog's don't like the feel of the bandana on thier backs, but with the cozies it's the same size as the collar so if they will wear a collar then they will wear the cozies. I save the bandana for our trips to town for socialization. The cozies she wears everyday.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Krystal's creations in case you couldn't tell. LOL


Yeah, Baxter just walks around with his mouth open and smooshing his head down into his chest trying to get it into his mouth. Hilarious to watch as it is, I also feel bad that he hates it that much. :laugh:

Will definitely need to pick out the perfect cozie for him! Can't have him walking around with no fashion statement.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

You're site looks great, Krystal!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> You're site looks great, Krystal!


 
thank you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Diane, i was able to find some reflector ribbon and it was on sale so i actually bought all i could find since it was 90% off. Its all orange and i made a collar. i'll have to post pictures of it when i can. for a first one its pretty nifty.


----------

